# HD 7870, aber welche?



## cooldine (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mir gerne eine neue Graka kaufen, und es steht schon fest, dass es eine HD 7870 sein soll.
Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht ganz von welchem, ich nen es mal, "Hersteller". Es gibt ja schließlich Saphhire, Powercolor, Gigabyte, Club 3D usw.
Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen diesen Karten, außer dem Preis natürlich?
Ich konnte bis jetzt von den Bildern erkennen, dass es verschiedene Designs gibt, was wohl darauf schließen lässt, dass die Kühlung und damit die Lautheit und der Stromverbrauch verschieden sind.
Was wäre Leistungstechnisch am besten, wenn ich nicht mehr als 350€ ausgeben will? Die Laustärke und der Verbrauch wären mir eigentlich egal (ich glaub kaum, dass irgendeine Version der HD7870 die HD4870x2 darin übertreffen würde).

mfG cooldine


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. April 2012)

Der Unterschied besteht z.T. einfach in der Kühlung, und da sind halt manche lauter und manche leiser. Und einige Hersteller übertakten die Karte auch noch standartmäßig.

Grundsätzlich leise sind die Versionen mit zwei Lüftern. Da gibt es z.B.:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB, PCI-Express

Die Karten sind alle leise und liegen unter deinem Maximalbudget.


----------



## cooldine (7. April 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank schon mal 
Und sind das hier jetzt übertaktete oder laufen die im Standardtakt?


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. April 2012)

Der Standart-GPU-Talt der 7870 beträgt genau 1Ghz...also läuft die ASUS im Standarttakt, die GB ist um 100Mhz übertaktet und die Sapphire um 50Mhz, was die Karten von Sapphire und GB etwas schneller macht. 
Deswegen würde ich dir jetzt einfach so mal die Sapphire empfehlen: Die ist leise, etwas schneller als die Referenzkarte und die billigste von den Dreien.


----------



## cooldine (7. April 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank nochmal


----------

